# Teasing big guys



## nathanb (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey,

Wow, it's been ages since I posted anything on here. Works been a real pain in my gluteus maximus over the past few months!!  Good thing there's always ice cream to pick a guy's spirits up! :eat1: 

Just wondering, what do people think about teasing a guy who's put on a little weight? Don't get me wrong, anybody who deliberately tries to tear down someone's self-esteem is a jerk, but if it's done in a friendly manner with the understanding that the subject of the jest derives some enjoyment from it as well... then isn't that OK? 

And giving a little poke now and then to a healthily swelling boy's rather prominent bellybutton and uttering "tsk, tsk, tsk...."; well that isn't always that bad is it? Just wondering if there's anybody else who thinks about this stuff too.

Nathan


----------



## Laina (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the key here is knowing how the individual being "mocked" (mock mocked? heh.) feels about it. Obviously everyone has a different comfort zone when it comes to comments about their weight. Because of this, you might need to sit down and talk to someone before expecting them to poke at you or make jokes about your weight--someone who cares about you isn't going to feel comfortable "tearing you down" without knowing that lighthearted teasing is acceptable.


----------



## missaf (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't tease, because so many BHMs have little to no self-confidence, and I see my attraction to big men as something to encourage, in both myself, and for them to see themselves through my eyes, so I wouldn't even playfully tease unless I really knew the guy. I'd give him compliments, though!


----------



## lemmink (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm a bit of a teaser. My bf is subjected to teasing about all manner of things, from the size of his nose (large), to the positioning of his ears (elephantine), to his weight (on the up&up). He takes it all in a good natured way, because a) they're all true anyway, and b) he knows I really fancy them. 

Yeah, okay, I'm a LOT of a teaser.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 11, 2006)

Loooooove the gentle tease....LOVE IT! In a loving way, it drives me nuts.

"When is the baby due?"

"Your wife must be a good cook!" 

etc etc...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> Loooooove the gentle tease....LOVE IT! In a loving way, it drives me nuts.
> 
> "When is the baby due?"
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2006)

nathanb said:


> Hey,
> 
> Wow, it's been ages since I posted anything on here. Works been a real pain in my gluteus maximus over the past few months!!  Good thing there's always ice cream to pick a guy's spirits up! :eat1:
> 
> ...



*
((NATHAN)))
interesting you ask this...as a FFA..i meet so many men online that LOVE THE IDEA of being teased...made fun of for their expanding bellies..many many men LOVE THAT...and are very turned on by it *IN MY EXPERIENCE*

xxo Angel*


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 11, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> BaronAaron said:
> 
> 
> > Loooooove the gentle tease....LOVE IT! In a loving way, it drives me nuts.
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting I am not svelte??????? !!!!  I'll have you know I work out at a gym with heavy weights. Once every 5 months!!!
> ...


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 11, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> BaronAaron said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> > They are indeed sweet! Sweet enough to bite!
> ...


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 11, 2006)

*((((AARON)))
you have a GOOD STARTER BELLY for sure...let the bulging begin*...:smitten:[/QUOTE]

Goodness, you have to give me SOME credit...here's me in summer 2002! Any teasing comments to make?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2006)

Goodness, you have to give me SOME credit...here's me in summer 2002! Any teasing comments to make? 
*
o my...you have put on a few POUNDS..haven't you *CHUBBY BOY&* *:kiss2:


----------



## Melian (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been guilty of teasing some gaining boyfriends....but it usually led to sex.  

It seems like newly gaining guys are the ones who love teasing, whereas guys who have always been big may have complexes about their weight, and can be deeply hurt by jokes.

That being said, it's usually pretty obvious which guys will like it and which will not.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 12, 2006)

Melian said:


> I've been guilty of teasing some gaining boyfriends....but it usually led to sex.
> 
> It seems like newly gaining guys are the ones who love teasing, whereas guys who have always been big may have complexes about their weight, and can be deeply hurt by jokes.
> 
> That being said, it's usually pretty obvious which guys will like it and which will not.




Does it have to be your boyfriend if a man's gonna get a little teasing out of you?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 12, 2006)

Melian said:


> It seems like newly gaining guys are the ones who love teasing, whereas guys who have always been big may have complexes about their weight, and can be deeply hurt by jokes.



Ditto - so true that guys who grew up fat tend to have a more difficult time with it.

I'm very turned on by teasing concept (seems like another way talk about that which is so sexy); but most guys I've dated have been insecure about their weight, so I avoid it altogether.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 12, 2006)

If a guy doesn't want to be big, teasing won't be sexy anymore than if a man teased a woman about a facet of her appearance that she hated.

With gaining, it's even more severe because the teasing isn't only about appearance but can bring on a whole host of other "teasings" that may come across as "you've gotten lazy/unmotivated/don't care about how you look/" etc.

But with a guy that likes being big and [if you are very very lucky, likes gaining] teasing can be totally fun and sexy.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 12, 2006)

i like it, as long as its playful. sadly, i have no one to teas me


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> But with a guy that likes being big and [if you are very very lucky, likes gaining] teasing can be totally fun and sexy.


You are right - so please tease me :wubu:


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 15, 2006)

I love to be teased! My girlfriend doesn't do it enough. Any takers? heheh


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't want to venture too much into uncharted territory here, but if being teased really gets you off, you can hire someone to do it; an hour for a certain fee. 

You can show up to a beautiful woman's house on a pretend date and she can express shock and admiration at what a big boy you are! Goodness! Let me look at you from the side! Wow! That's really a big belly!

You can also model and parade in a bathing suit---and you can even hire two women to admire you. Or tease you. Or both.

It's quite hot and if teasing or extreme admiration revs your libido, I recommend you try it at least once. 



BaronAaron Kinkmeister


----------



## lemmink (Sep 16, 2006)

I wonder how you get into that line of work... I'd be a cinch at it.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 16, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I wonder how you get into that line of work... I'd be a cinch at it.



Anything is possible on the net. 

I put an ad up on CraigsList and found someone within a mile of my house in less than an hour.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah, but being a broke college student who will soon owe about $70,000: I'm gonna do my best and look for a "free route."

seriously, though, that sounds like a wonderful idea..


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's a suggestion: go to a party with 100 or so teenage girls and eat like a pig for hours on end while patting your belly. Works like a charm! 

Seriously, I had a number of friends with daughters graduating high school this summer. Big parties with lots of food and lots of teen girls standing around without the guts to eat any of the spread, except for the sporadic boyfriend. Someone's got to eat all that food, don't you think? I should have charged them for the entertainment, they way they stared at me, pointed at me, poked each other and giggled.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

Some tease as a way of flirtation while others tease to get a negative reaction from you. All depending on your experience and what you have been through. If you come from a fat loving family and dated girls who liked big guys you may be more open to playful teasing than someone who has been berated and verbally abused about their fat for years to the point where they do not want their shirt off even being along with someone special.


----------



## fatboy1004 (Oct 1, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((NATHAN)))
> interesting you ask this...as a FFA..i meet so many men online that LOVE THE IDEA of being teased...made fun of for their expanding bellies..many many men LOVE THAT...and are very turned on by it *IN MY EXPERIENCE*
> 
> xxo Angel*



I have to admit -- being teased for my weight by someone who actually appreciates it is incredible, even if I may not like being teased by someone who isn't part of the SA community. I especially like being teased for gaining, getting bigger, outgrowing clothes, etc. 

Nothing quite like hearing, "God, you're really getting fat, aren't you?"


----------

